#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Blockchain and Cryptocurrency >  >  How does block chain disrupting insurance?

## Bhavya

Technology has entirely changed the insurance industries in many ways. Still, many consumers call insurance brokers by cell phone to purchase new policies and the policies are often processed on paper contracts.which can lead to errors. Many startups and Insurance giants trying to use blockchain solutions to avoid these kinds of errors and insurance fraud.

Can someone explain to me how does blockchain disrupting insurance?

----------

